# Guilty Pleasures?



## Caveat

I think most of us have them.

You know, those things that you enjoy against your better judgement.

Off the top of my head mine are:

_Beyoncé_

_Those cheap crappy 25c packets of noodles you get in Aldi/Lidl_

_Grey's Anatomy_


----------



## DavyJones

PS3
Surfing
sexy old cars
my mistress's


----------



## Ham Slicer

The cheap (reduced to 39c I believe) double packet of custard creams in lidl.

Battered sausage after a few too many


----------



## bullbars

Caveat said:


> I think most of us have them.
> 
> _Those cheap crappy 25c packets of noodles you get in Aldi/Lidl_


 
Taste better than Supernoodles!!


----------



## Ceist Beag

Homemade butterscotch sauce ... over anything!!


----------



## cole

McDonalds "breakfast". Mmmmm...breakfast.


----------



## eileen alana

Lying out in the garden on a hot afternoon and indulging in a glass or two of cold wine. No worries, no debt, Heaven.


----------



## pc7

Ben and Jerrys ice cream, I find reasons to go to the movies just so I can get a scoop!!! I sit there and the pleasure is shocking! I'm such a saddo that a little scoop of ice cream can make me so happy and guilty happy to boot!! I dare not buy it in the supermarket cause it would ruin it!!! Little and often makes it yummier! I'm off to the movies tonight and I'm more looking forward to the ben and jerrys!!


----------



## bullbars

Lucozade. I counted 20 empty bottles in the car last night.


----------



## MrMan

chip sandwiches (buttys)
winning the league on PE8 on PS3.
chick flicks.


----------



## pc7

MrMan said:


> chip sandwiches (buttys)
> winning the league on PE8 on PS3.
> chick flicks.


 He he he MrMan chick flicks sorry!!! but with your username and that pleasure


----------



## Teabag

Standing naked in a field full of thistles on a rainy day.


----------



## Vanilla

Teabag said:


> Standing naked in a field full of thistles on a rainy day.


 
Hmmm, guilty, creepy AND sado-masochistic all in one. Well done.

Mine are Cremant ( it's not Champagne but dammit it tastes good), cola bottles and playing certain songs very loudly in the car over and over again. The last bit when I am on my own and then singing along very badly. Oh and AAM.


----------



## oldtimer

Caveat - I thought Beyonce was a female singer. Now I am getting guilty pleasures.


----------



## PM1234

Setting the alarm on a Saturday morning just to know I don't have to get up!  

Eating a danish pastry and having a coffee while flicking through the paper, listening to Marian Finucane or playbacks on the radio (when I know I should be in a pilates class). Bliss!  

Buying a cd because I like one or two songs.

Cancelling plans with some OTT excuse, just because I want to chill out at home.

Sour jelly squirms from the Natural Confectionery Co and Walkers Sensations Thai sweet chilli crisps! Constant reminder to self - they're supposed to be 'share' bags and erm... sometimes...ciggies


----------



## ninsaga

Bargain hunting - even for the silly things

Singing out loud in the car - especially notes I can't reach

Nutella


----------



## mathepac

Watching Olivia Newton John in _Saturday Night Fever_ (just finished on Sky) and listening to the sound-track 

fragrant basmati rice from LIDL (still cheap)

Taking time to read The Sunday Times

driving at autobahn speeds (on autobahns)


----------



## rmelly

A couple of small sausage rolls from Spar

Pavlova

Cheesecake

Supervalu Profiterols

The occasional trip to a fast food outlet

Burts crisps

NOT getting the sunday papers


----------



## ney001

'Heat' magazine
dime bars (take the teeth out of your head)
fruit gums (again take the teeth out of your head) with a cup of really hot tea!
West coast cooler   (when nobody is looking)
and..................... 
[broken link removed]


----------



## Vanilla

Ah well if we're going in that direction...






Have a thing for intelligent, cranky men even if they are only 'pretend'.

And I quite like West Coast Cooler too...now that's embarrassing!


----------



## MrMan

> He he he MrMan chick flicks sorry!!! but with your username and that pleasure



Thats what makes it so guilty, I switch over to Rambo when somebody comes into the room.


----------



## Caveat

oldtimer said:


> Caveat - I thought Beyonce was a female singer.


 
She is 

_Edit: Oh hang on, maybe you thought I was a laydee and you were imagining a same sex romp? If so, sorry to disappoint._


----------



## truthseeker

Fancying Louis Theroux a bit.

Fancying Jeff Goldblum a LOT.

A cigarette before breakfast.

House to myself, a bath, a 3 in 1 tray, and watching Rocky on dvd.

A sambuca at home after a heavy meal.


----------



## ClubMan

truthseeker said:


> House to myself, a bath, a 3 in 1 tray, and watching Rocky on dvd.


Try not to electrocute yourself.


----------



## efm

truthseeker said:


> .....a 3 in 1 tray......


 
Is that some DIY fetish?


----------



## ClubMan

I think it's actually a gourmet meal from the local _Chinese _greasy spoon.


----------



## truthseeker

ClubMan said:


> I think it's actually a gourmet meal from the local _Chinese _greasy spoon.


 
Sure is. Horrible, greasy, full of fat and carbs, stains anything it touches yellow, coagulates if not eaten at top speed - but pure guilty pleasure heaven.


----------



## foxylady

Eating an entire box of mini snowballs from aldi, yum.


----------



## truthseeker

Funny the way a lot of the 'guilty pleasures' seem to be to do with food (or drink) - are we programmed to feel guilty about enjoying a small bit of unhealthy grub?


----------



## ClubMan

I prefer [broken link removed] myself.

[broken link removed]


----------



## truthseeker

ClubMan said:


> I prefer [broken link removed] myself.
> 
> [broken link removed]


 

Whats unhealthy about him - he looks like he's thriving!!!


----------



## MrMan

> Funny the way a lot of the 'guilty pleasures' seem to be to do with food (or drink) - are we programmed to feel guilty about enjoying a small bit of unhealthy grub?



Or maybe we are too ashamed to post the *really *guilty stuff!


----------



## Vanilla

MrMan said:


> Or maybe we are too ashamed to post the *really *guilty stuff!


 
Go on then, start us off.


----------



## Caveat

Not before you admit which songs you like to sing loudly in the car Vanilla


----------



## Vanilla

Hey I already admitted to liking West Coast Cooler...


----------



## truthseeker

I like listening to Phantom of The Opera on my ipod while driving and singing (eh...wailing...) the high operatic parts out loud.


----------



## TheBlock

A sneaky pint on the way home from work (Only 1).......Traffic was shocking !!


----------



## Buddyboy

Vanilla said:


> Have a thing for intelligent, cranky men even if they are only 'pretend'.


 
Clubman, you're in with a chance there


----------



## Mpsox

Smokey bacon Taytos
Small Classic chocolate bars
Custard
small blondes


----------



## ClubMan

Buddyboy said:


> Vanilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a thing for intelligent, cranky men even if they are only 'pretend'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clubman, you're in with a chance there
Click to expand...


----------



## ney001

MrMan said:


> Or maybe we are too ashamed to post the *really *guilty stuff!



I fake headaches................... a lot - always gives me a guilty pleasure he he he


----------



## truthseeker

ney001 said:


> I fake headaches................... a lot - always gives me a guilty pleasure he he he


 
Do you fake them to get out of doing stuff or just so you can have some quiet time to yourself?


----------



## PM1234

truthseeker said:


> Do you fake them to get out of doing stuff or just so you can have some quiet time to yourself?



Very good! 

Another fan of West Coast Cooler here  (esp. in the sunshine) and I'm choosy in whose company I drink it


----------



## Caveat

OK then I give up - I drink it too...

Another 3 of my guilty pleasures:

_Lisa Kudrow_

_Most house 'makeover' shows_

_and of course..._

_West Coast Cooler_

("It's stronger than you might imagine" ... he says to nearly everyone who slags)


----------



## DavyJones

I've  learnt alot here on AAM, namely two things, some men sit down when they pee and some men drink west coast cooler. interesting stuff. must try it.


----------



## JohnnyBoy

Pint,irish times in quiet pub on Fri after work & nobody wanting to talk to me,except the barman


----------



## Newbie!

DavyJones said:


> I've learnt alot here on AAM, namely two things, some men sit down when they pee and some men drink west coast cooler. interesting stuff. must try it.


 
Ive learned that some of our more frequent posters are women and not men......not sure when i assumed their gender but i defo got it wrong!


----------



## Graham_07

The orange one in Starburst ( soon to be Opal fruits again )

The strawberry one in Milk Tray

Walnut Whirls

A bottle of chilled Rosé ( of at least 12.5 to 13% ) on a summer evening before striking up the BBQ 

Pint of milk & packet of Chocolate digestives.

Wibbly Wobbly Wonders ! They're backkk !

( Just noticed it's all food & drink...hmmm )

An hour on X-box with GTA4 (evil grin) cleaning up the mean streets.

Just added 2 more but mainly because haven't seen either for a long time
- Dandelion & Burdock ( for the uninitiated, looks like Coke/Pepsi but that's where the resemblance ends. Aldi had it once a few yrs ago)
- A real, I mean real Pork Pie (not the Lidl/M&S ones)


----------



## Vanilla

ClubMan said:


>


 
You are such a flirt!


----------



## Carpenter

Montecristo No. 4: a very rare, guilty pleasure!  Quite like tool and gadget purchases too.


----------



## ClubMan

Carpenter said:


> Montecristo No. 4: a very rare, guilty pleasure!


Is that something you drink or splash on after shaving. Or maybe both?


----------



## sam h

> Another fan of West Coast Cooler here (esp. in the sunshine) and I'm choosy in whose company I drink it


 
The WCC theme is really discerning.....this used to be one of the worst drinks we'd get others to chug in the pub if they lost a bet.....was considered joint worst (tied with Guinness, brandy & raw egg....all in one glass)...but the WCC had the same effect (the "yuck" factor) but a fraction of the cost.

My list:
 - Open log & turf fire (particularly on a rainy cold night) 
 - Glass of Cava
 - Good movie / great company...hard to do both at the same time


----------



## Bubbly Scot

Graham_07 said:


> The orange one in Starburst ( soon to be Opal fruits again )




Never did get the hang of calling them Starburst.

Westlife
John Barrowman- in or doing anything!
Soap Guide mags
Coffee somewhere nice, on my own, in the middle of a busy day.
A 5.95 book from Tesco


----------



## LDFerguson

Not generally a fan of pop music, but will admit to liking many of Britney Spears singles, especially the early stuff.  Even on the radio when you can't see the videos...


----------



## Pique318

Singing along to the Bee Gees 'Staying Alive' in my non-falsetto voice.
A long hot bath.
Zinger Tower Burgers from KFC (whilst knowing their horrendous record on animal cruelty)
Expensive wine, when I know the 6.99 stuff is just as tasty and the expensive stuff is wasted on my uneducated palate.

I suppose high class hookers and Bolivian marching powder should be in there too, but my budget (and marriage) doesn't allow those


----------



## Thrifty

Watching something soppy, sentimental like the Waltons and enjoying it. My sister has insisted i keep this to myself on dates! Occassionally watching reality TV and getting caught up in it (x factors was the last - poor Rhiadian) as i used to roll my eyes when my brother turned it on.


----------



## truthseeker

oooh I just thought of one that I need to have the house to myself for:

Watching something sickly sweet like The Bridges of Madison County and bawling happily to myself over the tradegy of it.

I also get caught up in the reality tv stuff despite trying to resist watching it - my last one was wanting Gin the Dog to win Britains Got Talent.


----------



## ney001

The end of the bag of dry roasted peanuts - all that salty goodness! - and I also eat the odd oxo cube! 

P.S Glad to know I'm not the only saddo drinking wcc - the ad for it makes me want to put my foot through the tv - Then I'd be 'The mad one'


----------



## Blossy

ok! have so many! 
after sitting thru a boring match and they take there shirts off at end of match.....yum
mars bars from the fridge
cold corona and lime on a hot day
taking a half day from work when everyone else still there ,and taking it for no other reason than to enjoy the sun! 
disney movies
dirty dancing the movie!


----------



## Blossy

DavyJones said:


> I've learnt alot here on AAM, namely two things, some men sit down when they pee and some men drink west coast cooler. interesting stuff. must try it.


 
hey ya DaveyJones was shocked to read about men peeing sitting down! why make them do that??? not natural!!! 
just wipe after u....thats what women do......eeeeeeeeewwwwwwww!!!


----------



## MrMan

> hey ya DaveyJones was shocked to read about men peeing sitting down! why make them do that??? not natural!!!



Especially in a urinal.


----------



## Blossy

Well MrMan, not very manly now is it!!!


----------



## MrMan

I remember a story of a country pub where a guy I know said he was doing his business in the urinal and in walked another guy who proceeded to drop his pants and sit into the adjacent urinal. I might add that it wasn't a pee he was taking either!


----------



## MugsGame

> in walked another guy who proceeded to drop his pants and sit into the adjacent urinal. I might add that it wasn't a pee he was taking either!


http://youtube.com/watch?v=V6pVNSNPuiM&feature=related


----------



## Purple

MugsGame said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=V6pVNSNPuiM&feature=related



Look at the related links; "Borat driving with Vanilla"!  
Vanilla, 'fess up girl. Do you do many movies?


----------



## Vanilla

Purple said:


> Look at the related links; "Borat driving with Vanilla"!
> Vanilla, 'fess up girl. Do you do many movies?


 

I will answer that question when you tell me when ( and especially how) you turned into an American teenage girl.


----------



## Purple

Vanilla said:


> I will answer that question when you tell me when ( and especially how) you turned into an American teenage girl.



I have always been a lesbian trapped in a man’s body. Sometimes I just can’t repress it.


----------



## Jock04

[broken link removed]


----------



## Simeon

Purple said:


> I have always been a lesbian trapped in a man’s body. Sometimes I just can’t repress it.


I think that the word 'trapped' is a bit butch ........ can a lesbian not 'flourish' in a man's body? In much the same way that a man can 'flourish' in a lesbian's body?


----------



## cole

Purple said:


> I have always been a lesbian trapped in a man’s body. Sometimes I just can’t repress it.


 
Like [broken link removed]?


----------



## Purple

cole said:


> Like [broken link removed]?



I was thinking more like [broken link removed].


----------



## Fingalian

A midweek lunch, on my own with a glass of Chardonnay.
A mid afternoon nap.
Spending money that really should have been spent on ‘the house’ on a nice piece of art. Totally frivolous, but puts a guilty smile on my face every time I see it.

Yawn , time for a snooze.


----------



## gipimann

Watching DVDs in bed till lunchtime on Sundays, even when the sun is shining and the grass needs mowing !


----------



## Graham_07

gipimann said:


> Watching DVDs in bed till lunchtime on Sundays, even when the sun is shining and the grass needs mowing !


 
Slate chippings are a great cure for grass


----------



## ninsaga

Fingalian said:


> A midweek lunch, on my own with a glass of Chardonnay.
> A mid afternoon nap.
> Spending money that really should have been spent on ‘the house’ on a nice piece of art. Totally frivolous, but puts a guilty smile on my face every time I see it.
> 
> Yawn , time for a snooze.



.....jeez thought Garfield was posting there for a second


----------



## Fingalian

Nah, I'm a different breed of cat.


----------



## Carpenter

ClubMan said:


> Is that something you drink or splash on after shaving. Or maybe both?



It is in fact a very fine Cuban cigar!


----------



## stresshead

A whole box of Cadbury fingers and a big mug of tea.
The BBC version of Pride and Prejudice.
Watching "La Vita e Bella" and bawling my eyes out at the end.
Pretending I'm listening to my ipod but actually eavesdropping on peoples conversations on the DART.
Koka curry noodles.


----------



## Mel

getting out of work early on fridays for a facial before pickup from childminder and telling nobody

almond fingers or shortbread fingers

fizzy/sour jellies, specially the red ones

candles with a big bubble bath more than once a week

reading those dodgy 'Take a Break/Chat' style magazines with the miserable stories at other people's houses and feeling quietly superior 

any house decorate/renovate shows

figuring out who is and who isn't who they appear to be on discussion boards


----------



## The_Banker

Drinking cans of ice cold Tanora despite having a bad stomach.
Going for a Hillbillys in town (Cork version of KFC)
Picking my nose when no one is around
Ringing the boss and saying im sick and then enjoying a day of unexpected FREEDOM
Chocolate from the fridge


----------



## S.L.F

Watching old movies
Listening to Queens of the Stoneage
Buying stuff from tool shops......................

Sorry guilty pleasures

Drinking to excess
Picking my nose
Oh yeah and

Margot Kidder

YUM!!!


----------



## FredBloggs

In 1988 I managed to work out how to use a video recorder just in time to get ITVs build up to Ireland -v- England. My guilty pleasure is watching it over and over again. The quality of the picture isn't great but I love listening to Ian St John and Jimmy Greaves (who was at his most obnoxious pro England best) telling us that Ireland were mere cannon fodder for England who were undoubtedly going to end twety two years of hurt and bring home the championship. Then I fast forward to the end just to see their faces!
Poor old Liam Brady was in Stutgart for ITV and had to listen to all this drivel - I wonder did he decide that day that nothing Eamonn Dunphy could do was worse than this!
I think this summer is ruined without the ITV and BBC pannels telling us that England are going to end forty two years of hurt!!


----------



## Purple

Teabag said:


> Standing naked in a field full of thistles on a rainy day.



Still the best (by far).


----------



## gnubbit

80's music
Plucking my eyebrows
Squeezing spots (not necessarily mine)
Big Brother (morto admitting this )


----------



## ninsaga

*Standing naked in a field full of thistles on a rainy day.
*
What! didn't know if  in into that sorta stuff


----------



## Purple

ninsaga said:


> *Standing naked in a field full of thistles on a rainy day.
> *
> What! didn't know if  in into that sorta stuff


He said "a riany day", not THE Rainyday.


----------



## Caveat

S.L.F said:


> Margot Kidder


 
Another fan here S.L.F.


----------



## Sue Ellen

Purple said:


> He said "a riany day", not THE Rainyday.



What's a riany day


----------



## S.L.F

Caveat said:


> Another fan here S.L.F.


 
First time I saw her was in a film called 'Quackser Fortune Has A Cousin In The Bronx'.

Ye Gods she was beautiful in that movie

This is for you Caveat.....enjoy!!!

[broken link removed]


----------



## MrMan

Didn't know who she was till i saw that gallery, can't see the attraction though, mine would be Uma Thurman, but nothing to feel guilty about as she is a babe!


----------



## Caveat

MrMan said:


> ...can't see the attraction though...


 
Eyes, voice and mouth. 

Not conventionally beautiful no, but a high MILF factor IMO.

I guess the earthy, slightly mumsy qualities (complete with husky voice) make for the "guilty" pleasure. 

(Nice link S.L.F.)


----------



## S.L.F

MrMan said:


> Didn't know who she was till i saw that gallery, can't see the attraction though, mine would be Uma Thurman, but nothing to feel guilty about as she is a babe!



This is for you MrMan!

http://www.goodplasticsurgery.com/archives/007576.html

Margot Kidder is all real.

Caveat don't forget to wipe your chin if you spend too long looking at our Superbabe.


----------



## Jock04

I was actually struggling to think of a pleasure I genuinely feel a bit guilty about!
Anyway....Tesco white chocolate - think it's half a kilo for about 85 cents, so it must surely be quality! But leave it somewhere warm to soften up, and...mmmmmmm that's creamy chocolate!

I'll happily eat a whole slab, then tell myself that I must stop eating that c*ap


----------



## MrMan

S.L.F said:


> This is for you MrMan!
> 
> http://www.goodplasticsurgery.com/archives/007576.html
> 
> Margot Kidder is all real.
> 
> Caveat don't forget to wipe your chin if you spend too long looking at our Superbabe.




I think I could live with a little nose tweaking even though those photos weren't conclusive so don't go sullying her name, I was hoping you were linking to a pulp fiction link.


----------



## Jock04

MrMan said:


> I was hoping you were linking to a pulp fiction link.


 

eh?


----------



## MrMan

The link was a picture of Uma Thurman (before and after shots of her nose), she was at her best in Pulp Fiction.


----------



## S.L.F

Uma is a very sexy lady.

There is no question of that!

If I offended your sensibilities I am very sorry.

I'm also sorry you can't see the attraction of Margot Kidder.

You don't know what you're missing!!!


----------



## Jock04

MrMan said:


> The link was a picture of Uma Thurman (before and after shots of her nose), she was at her best in Pulp Fiction.


 

Ah, I see. She was tasty in PF alright.

Didn't look too shoddy in that yellow leather catsuit in Kill Bill either, mind you


----------



## Firefly

Farting in the bath


----------



## S.L.F

Or in a full lift


----------



## Teabag

Purple said:


> Still the best (by far).



Perfect day for it Purple. Get out there. You wont regreat it...


----------

